# failed while loading series



## martin lister (Sep 4, 2004)

When I try & download (via phoneline) programme schedules it connents & downloads ok but the i get the message "failed while 
loading series".

Can anyone help please


----------



## Wilf (Jan 14, 2009)

This was the final straw on my original 40gb disk, after a bit of stuttering I was getting the same message even after a couple of goes of starting from scratch again. Might have been something fixable but I never succeeded.

New hard drive and all was well again


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

martin lister said:


> When I try & download (via phoneline) programme schedules it connents & downloads ok but the i get the message "failed while
> loading series".
> 
> Can anyone help please


Try, try, try again. This normally sorts itself out after a few goes.

If that fails, redo Guided setup for analogue (aerial) only and a different postcode, then repeat with your correct setup and your postcode and try again.


----------



## Mike Rogers (Mar 13, 2002)

Mine had this problem just a couple of days ago. A simple restart of the recorder sorted it.


----------



## mccg (Jun 18, 2002)

I have had this error since the week I got my Foxsat HDR
I think Tivo is jealous ;-)

I have tried multiple power-offs and guided setup to aerial, back to Freesat (FSFS), changed post codes, but I still get this error when I come back to FSFS and the correct post code (after about 4 hours of processing data).

Tivo is now powered down unless I want to watch an old recording :-(
(I'm only missing Five US & CNN on Freesat)


----------



## wonderboy (May 27, 2003)

One of my Tivos did this for a few days after I had it switched off for a month (blame sky HD).

I restarted a few times and after a few days all was well (it got further through daily call every day).


----------



## mccg (Jun 18, 2002)

I guess it doesn't like processing loads of new data.
I'll turn it back on and leave it for a few days - but I'm getting more fussy with power consumption worries these days (as are many of us).
I know it's only about 80W for Tivo + STB... but it all adds up.
The HDR is great at <1W on standby.


----------



## WildJohnny (Apr 12, 2005)

I fitted a new 500gb today and since fitting I have been unable to complete a sucessful downlaod. First I had problems making a sucessful call. Treid it several times and now it won't gat passed this failed while loading series. I live on my tivo and was hoping for a fresh start with new hardrive. but it looks like I was wrong. Haven't this much problem with my tivo in 10 yrs, now. Pls can anyone help?


----------



## velocitysurfer1 (Sep 6, 2006)

As others have said, "keep trying". 

I had the same problem the other month after replacing a failed drive.

There was another thread on this forum about deleting a log file or something, which then makes the download work first time.


----------



## White Monk (Jun 7, 2003)

I switched my box on after a six-week power off and got the same error message several times. It was trying to get a successful call two or three times a day.

Decided to do a Clear Program Data and To-do List.

Thought I'd copy down my wishlists etc. down first. Blooming thing would not let me. No TiVo srevice 

Will report back after the reset.


----------



## White Monk (Jun 7, 2003)

White Monk said:


> I switched my box on after a six-week power off and got the same error message several times. It was trying to get a successful call two or three times a day.
> 
> Decided to do a Clear Program Data and To-do List.
> 
> ...


Fixed.

It performed the two data downloads as if it were a virgin (with a small 'v') box.

Now to rebuild my Wishlists etc.............


----------

